# Morph and names?



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

I purchased a new Betta yesterday like i have in the past for reasons such as: brown water, sickly or beaten up fins. This time he was in very dark unclean water that was low. His size is almost unbelievable, for the only Betas i've seen that are as big as he are kings. i know he probably doesn't have a set morph but i'm not positive. i have him in a hospital tank of sorts just to make sure hes alright. Please comment and share your opinions on my newly found fish. photos are coming soon!


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=25041&pictureid=157569


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

He appears to be a marble or "fancy" as they are sometimes labeled crowntail.
So either marble/fancy crowntail
or
a Multicolor CT
Might ask Lilnaugrim to confirm

Does he have any other obvious splotches? Particularly on the body? That would point to marbling, although I do have a guy with solid fins but a splotchy body. However marbling usually affects everywhere. I'd love to see him colored up and settled in!


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

No, his body is slowly coloring up i believe it will end up being a light red, theres a little blue on his gills but i presume those are just wild markings


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe these guys are spawn brothers, beautiful guy you have 

I have a very similar CT boy named Excalibur - pinkish body, blue/red fins, and I see him as just a simple multicolour, no marbelling or colouring up. He's more solid looking than your boy with his fins being solid steel blue and red and very large bodied. I've had him for a week now and he hasn't coloured up too much. Here's Cali to compare:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fleet, you are correct ^_^ he's a marble boy!


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, ill have better quality pictures of him tomorrow. In the meantime, any ideas for a name?


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

You will be able to tell tomorrow but he has very large fins, and they seem to be webbed a lot more than my other ct males that i have had/do have and i was wondering if maybe hes a cross between a vt and a ct?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes actually, I was going to comment on that previously ^_^ he does look like a regular veiltail but with crowntail webbing, it's rather intriguing! I've never seen a CT with VT form like that before, usually it's just droopy or rounded like, not like an actual veil so that's actually pretty cool! As far as his CT form goes, it's not very good but he's quite the special boy for sure, great find on him!!


----------



## KawashimoBettaHelp (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful Boy ^o^
as for names, I think Damion, Draco or Jax would be a few nice names for This betta. message me if you need any help, my Friend


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

ive attempted uploading new photos but keep getting error messages. im trying lol


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Try Wheatley if your a portal fan! Or Cave Jonson (I don't know how to spell his last name) if same conditions apply to you


----------

